# grooming



## ngifford (Jan 2, 2018)

best shampoo


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dog shampoo.


----------



## ngifford (Jan 2, 2018)

ngifford said:


> best shampoo





ngifford said:


> best shampoo





ngifford said:


> best shampoo


I thought there maybe some special shampoos that work better than others on the Goldens. We used to raise Belgian Shepherds and show them and there was certain grooming items we used.


----------

